# Posting Video Clips



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2021)

Whenever I posted a Youtube clip in the past the opening screen of the song or whatever it was appeared on the page. About a month ago only a text link started to appear, and this continued even after I bought a new PC. What happened and how do I get back to how it was?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

Has the video been removed from YouTube?


----------



## Chris S (5 Mar 2021)

I just click on the YouTube share button to copy the URL to the clipboard.
I then paste the URL (CTRL+V) into the comment box.
The video preview then appears after I click 'Post reply'.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2021)

@Smokin Joe , i had the same problem a few months back , the answer is here , start at post 36 and scroll down , all will be revealed

Friday night music is: Buildings | Page 3 | CycleChat Cycling Forum


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2021)

Chris S said:


> I just click on the YouTube share button to copy the URL to the clipboard.
> I then paste the URL (CTRL+V) into the comment box.
> The video preview then appears after I click 'Post reply'.


Where is the share button on Youtube? And how do I get "Insert media"?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Where is the share button on Youtube?


Directly under the video!


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Directly under the video!


Dunnit!

Cheers all


----------

